# محاضرات معدات التشييد : المحاضرة الثانية -Concrete Mixing Equipment- معدات خلط الخرسانة



## Eng.karim Ragab (7 مايو 2012)

​السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
​التحقت مؤخرا بدبلومة إدارة المشروعات بكلية الهندسة جامعة بورسعيد .. و سوف أرفع بإذن الله في هذا الموضوع محاضرات مادة " معدات التشييد" تباعا فور الانتهاء منها.


المحاضرة الثانية

(معدات خلط الخرسانة)
*Concrete Mixing Equipment*
​
​



​


*Contents*
1. Concrete Mixing Equipments.
 1.1 Batch Mixers.
 1.1.1 Drum Mixers.
 * Concrete Batch Plant.
 1.1.2 Pan Mixers.
 1.2 Continuous Mixers

​-----------------------------------------​​
المحاضرة الأولي
(معدات الحفر و الأعمال الترابية)
 Earthwork Equipments
​



​ 
​تقبلو تحياتي
أخوكم كريم​


----------



## ronaldo_sd73 (8 مايو 2012)

الف شكر ياباشمهندس كريم
بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## mustafasas (8 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## haytham baraka (9 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا 
و متابع لاخر محاضرة ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد محسن فهمي (12 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.karim Ragab (17 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .. دعواتكم


----------

